# Traveling to PA



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Morning all! Leaving later this week to attend a wedding in Girard PA. Swinging by the Horse Shoe Curve in Altoona for a few hours on Thursday to record some video. Any suggestions of things to see on the trip up? Will be heading out from Charlotte NC.


----------

